# Drink carrier



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Last week picked up some fast food, with drink, on my way to visit my older son and his two kids. Th drink tray holding the drinks was limp, almost lost all three drinks getting it into the Jeep, even with using two hands, and the clerk both hands also. Decided then and there that wouldn't happen again, I'd make a carrier. A lot of googling later, hadn't found anything I liked, or even close to what I wanted. So, drew a detailed plan (picure 1). And, yes, that is all the plan I used, just enough to show the cup dimensions. Had some cardboard, so used it, two small torsion boxes for strength, in the center. Three pieces on the bottom. One piece along each side. Two or three pieces on each end. This was all held together with Titebond II, my wood glue of choice. To add some strength, and to ensure it held together, used blue jean material all around, and strips from the pants seam as handles (pictures 2 and 3). Then decided to make a single holder for the times I get a soda to drink at home (pictures 4 and 5). Not actual wood, but in truth had figured these as prototypes, for later making from wood. But they turned out so well, and sturdy, decided to just keep them in use. To show how sturdy they are, accidently closed my Jeep hood on the single carrier, and it put in a barely noticible dent. The lousy pictures are from my camera, which for now at least is all I have to take pictures with.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Nice litttle project. Those floppy drink trays are a spill waiting to happen.


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

Necessity is a mother that birthed with your inspiration.


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Great idea! Keeps the inside of the car/van/truck clean.
Friend has a son who has a Jeep and is always working on it for off-road use. Here is his definition-
Jeep= Just Empty Every Pocket


----------

